

Mozilla says Firefox 3 ready for prime-time - parker
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSN2041266520080320

======
Xichekolas
_Key rivals to Firefox are market leader Microsoft's Internet Explorer and
Apple Inc's Safari browser._

It doesn't bode well for Opera when they aren't even included in the list. I'm
not even an Opera user, but why _doesn't_ Opera get more love? They have some
critical flaw in their browser? Or is it just because it's not the default of
a major OS?

I do really enjoy that the browser wars got started again because they are now
development platforms. Shows that a seemingly dead market doesn't always stay
that way if you innovate.

~~~
newt0311
I think that opera has become the third wheel when there is only enough space
for 2. The opera browser is pretty good IMHO and it has some outstanding
features that people may enjoy but it just doesn't have firefox's plugin
support or the wide acceptability and market share of IE. If everybody used
opera, everybody would probably continue using opera just how if everybody
used firefox, they would continue using firefox, and how now that ~80% use IE,
about 80% continue to use IE. Browsers and pretty much anything on the
internet run into a phenomena known as network externalities. It is a
situation where switching costs are so high that once a user is committed to
one choice, they stick to it. Opera is just in the wrong market at the wrong
time. This is also why firefox's progress is so amazing. Fighting network
externalities is very tough (see ipv4 vs. ipv6).

------
bstadil
The browser might be ready but the add-ins are not. I just installed Unbuntu
8.04 Hardy and the FF v3 beta 4 worked great, however 70% of my add-ins didn't
work. Including things like Filter-set G (must for add blocking), Tab Mix Plus
and FoxMark book mark Synchroniser, CustomizeGoogle. Things I can't live
without. SO I went back to FF2. By the way you can have both installed and
only minor problems using them with same settings. Don't launch at same time
though

~~~
papersmith
Install Mr. Tech Toolkit <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/421>

Under "tools" in the extensions manager, there will be an option "make all
compatible". It'll disable the compatibility checks. Works great for me so
far.

~~~
illicium
Alternatively, you can add a boolean "extensions.checkCompatibility" field in
about:config and set it to false.

~~~
bstadil
I did that but it somewhat defeats the purpose of the whole thing. The problem
is that some of the add-ins do NOT work with the beta version so overwriting
the check is kind of an exercise in futility

------
justindz
Prime time = no Firebug? Eep. I'll wait until it comes out on DVD. It worked
fine for me, but I kind of use Firebug a lot. Sorry, I forgot I was on the
internet. I use it alot.

Installing version 3 dumped all my sessions. Not a big deal, but FYI that
you'll have to re-log in to everything if you have the same experience I did.

~~~
bdt
The Firebug 1.1 Beta works with FF3 <http://www.getfirebug.com/>

------
ardit33
Great, but I think I will wait for version 3.01 when they fix most of the
bugs. I am still running v. 1.5, as FF 2.0 was terrible, ok maybe not
terrible, I just didn't like a lot of the changes they did to the ui.

------
comatose_kid
First impressions: I like it. It starts up much more quickly (I'm on OS X),
and the interface is nicer (the tabs look better, the back button is larger
than the forward button).

------
jeroen
Does that mean that FF3 is now in Google-beta (as opposed to normal beta,
where prime-time comes _after_ the beta versions)?

------
jamongkad
I won't get on the bandwagon yet until I can use Vimperator and FireBug
without any problems.

